# How Many Time?



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i got, three pygos, as you see, 2 - 4" and the other around 10", my question is how many time i wait to form a group, can´t wait to see them together, if someone has a diet to help growth, please tell me. thanks


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

don't understand what your asking but its going to be a while before you can put those together couple months at least...........


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Id feed them NLS Pellits to help maximize growth.

http://nlsfishfood.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29&Itemid=63


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

bigshawn said:


> don't understand what your asking but its going to be a while before you can put those together couple months at least...........


what size should have little piranhas to get together with large

when fishes get the size, what is the best way to remove the separator? I mean, not attack each other


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

How long has that solo nattereri been alone? He looks like an old fish...I woudlnt be so sure they will ever be able to group. If he has been alone for a while...he might not do well with smaller fish. It is going to take you a year to get them up to 8" or so.....depending on how that bigger guy has been kept...I probably woudnt try it until they are around that size.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

Grosse Gurke said:


> How long has that solo nattereri been alone? He looks like an old fish...I woudlnt be so sure they will ever be able to group. If he has been alone for a while...he might not do well with smaller fish. It is going to take you a year to get them up to 8" or so.....depending on how that bigger guy has been kept...I probably woudnt try it until they are around that size.


the big natt has 3 years old and 10" long, never lived with another piranha, the small ones has 3 months and a half,


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

id say a year at least, and even then good luck.

<- read current piranhas


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yeah...fish that have been raised solo can sometimes have a hard time adjusting to other fish in their territory. Not sure how attached you are to the big guy...but you might be better off keeping him solo and starting a fresh tank with these smaller guys.


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like hes already wondering how they'll taste.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

xeloR said:


> Looks like hes already wondering how they'll taste.


LOL

that was my thought too. plenty of captions that would go well with those pics.

Like GG said you may want to consider just starting fresh rather then going through a year or more of work only to end in some getting killed or forcing you to separate them anyways.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

You might as well get another tank because three years is way too long to keep the big one in half a tank (yes I know that you just separated them recently). You will never be able to keep them together. Even if they ARE the same size they will never be a shoal. One of two things will happen, the big one will get eaten or the younger one or ones will get eaten. you may be able to keep them together for a loong time but eventually something is gonna die. put the smaller ones in a tank or get rid of them. You will be amazed at how much work and how slowly they grow after they get to be about 7 inches. Now keep in mind that everything I said is IMHO. All I can say Is premature death is guaranteed for one or more of the three, period.


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I wouldnt try it,that bigger one is a nice RBP.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

MPG said:


> Looks like hes already wondering how they'll taste.










my thoughts exactly.

id wait till they were around the 7-8 inch mark before you put them together. that 10 inch does look pretty beastly.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yeah...fish that have been raised solo can sometimes have a hard time adjusting to other fish in their territory. Not sure how attached you are to the big guy...but you might be better off keeping him solo and starting a fresh tank with these smaller guys.


Agreed.

The size difference is way too much to overcome.


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

ok thanks for your opinions, i wait until they grow 7- 8" and i will remove the separator, i watch the behaviour and keep ready the separator for the emergencies, if i see a lot of attacks better keep my solo pygo.


----------

